# Parkinson's



## davetgabby

This was not a good week. On Wednesday I was to see a neurologist about some issues I was having ,especially with my left arm. Turns out he's pretty sure I have the early signs of Parkinson's. My wife has given me a couple of articles to read . I haven't quite found the courage to read them yet lol. But I was wondering if I could find a buddy on the forum that has this disease so I could share and learn. Please email me privately if you're up to it. Thanks Dave .


----------



## whimsy

I'm so sorry to hear this Dave. You seem like a person with a positive attitude in general, and that is half the battle!!I have lots of health problems, and trying not to let them get you darn is very hard sometimes. Hope you find a buddy to share and learn with.


----------



## davetgabby

whimsy said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this Dave. You seem like a person with a positive attitude in general, and that is half the battle!!I have lots of health problems, and trying not to let them get you darn is very hard sometimes. Hope you find a buddy to share and learn with.


Thanks Evelyn, yeah thank God for our spouses family and dogs.


----------



## Kathie

Sorry to hear that, Dave. My RA and Fibromyalgia do get me down sometimes but it's nice to have others that relate so I do hope you can find someone here. There is also a magazine called Neurology Now that is free and I can get it on my ipad, too. Do a search on it and see if you can view it online, too. There was a good article on Parkinson's in this past issue - not the new one. You should be able to read older issues, too. It has a lot of interesting things in it and I got it originally after my son had a TBI from a car accident ten years ago.


----------



## Sheri

Sorry to read this, Dave.


----------



## krandall

So sorry to hear that, Dave. These chronic diseases (I have RA) are just miserable. It took me a long time to come to terms with my new, lower levels of physical ability. Kodi was a HUGE help in that process. 

You are right to look for some peer support from others who walk in exactly the same shoes you do. While all of us with auto-immune diseases have things in common (I think Parkinson's is one of those, isn't it?) each disease affects different parts of our bodies, as do the treatments. It helps to have people who have been though it to talk it through with.

And remember, we're all here for you too!:hug:


----------



## misstray

Sorry to hear this, Dave. Sure hope you find someone to buddy up with you. Support is very valuable.


----------



## davetgabby

Kathie said:


> Sorry to hear that, Dave. My RA and Fibromyalgia do get me down sometimes but it's nice to have others that relate so I do hope you can find someone here. There is also a magazine called Neurology Now that is free and I can get it on my ipad, too. Do a search on it and see if you can view it online, too. There was a good article on Parkinson's in this past issue - not the new one. You should be able to read older issues, too. It has a lot of interesting things in it and I got it originally after my son had a TBI from a car accident ten years ago.


Thanks for the info Kathie. So far in my 60 years I've only witnessed physical distress as Gwen has had Fibro and arthritis etc for years. Now I will need the strength to deal with it personally. We truly rely on others for support and thanks for yours.


----------



## davetgabby

Thanks Sheri Karen and Tracy Hugs for your support.


----------



## davetgabby

Chica'sMom said:


> So sorry to hear this, Dave. When you are up to reading, you know you have a buddy in our fellow Canadian, Michael J. Fox. He has a wonderful foundation and loads of info. I hope things are better than what your doc thinks. Best wishes to you!


thanks Karen, yep that's about the extent of my knowledge, Michael is certainly an inspiration.


----------



## lfung5

Dave,
I am so sorry to hear this. I know it must be so difficult for you right now. I wish I could offer you some information, but I don't know anything about the disease. I hope someone here can help you. You have the love and support of all of us here

xoxo my friend


----------



## davetgabby

lfung5 said:


> Dave,
> I am so sorry to hear this. I know it must be so difficult for you right now. I wish I could offer you some information, but I don't know anything about the disease. I hope someone here can help you. You have the love and support of all of us here
> 
> xoxo my friend


hugs Linda.


----------



## Missy

Oh Dave  I am so sorry to read this. Like Kathie and Karen I can offer support for having something chronic, but no specific info on Parkinson's. Someone very wise on this forum suggested I find a Lyme forum... And at first I was like, "these people are crazy and much sicker than me" But I have learned a lot from them. I will say... Take everything you read on-line with caution, and take it slow online, it can be overwhelming. It's good to gather ideas, but be sure to discuss with your doctor. 

Perhaps because they have found it so early, there is more they can do to slow it down. 

I'm keeping you in my thoughts.


----------



## Momo means Peach

Oh, dear, I'm sorry about that. But, please, know that we care. You are someone that I always learn from and hopefully, one of the other members can help you learn about Parkinsons.


----------



## davetgabby

Thanks Missy. I agree, there's a lot of poor advice online. I usually refer to sites like government or hospital sites when it comes to health.


----------



## davetgabby

Momo means Peach said:


> Oh, dear, I'm sorry about that. But, please, know that we care. You are someone that I always learn from and hopefully, one of the other members can help you learn about Parkinsons.


thanks Donnie.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

I am sorry Dave. I don't know anything about Parkinson's, but I hope that any progression is slow.


----------



## Beau's mom

Dave - I'm a Rehab nurse and have a lot of neuro experience, and so, I might be able to answer some of your questions . . .

But, first, don't jump to MJ Fox just yet. He acquired the disease very young. In itself, that makes his situation different. And, he has had it a long time now. I don't know how old you are, but I suspect you and I are contemporaries. That means you are not in MJF's boat.

Secondly, don't try to "swallow" the whole disease. You have a neurologist. If you have a good relationship with him (or think you can) listen to him/her. [If not, find another]

For now, there are a few things you can start with:
1. Understand what is happening with your hand
2. Learn how that is caused by Parkinson's
3. Learn about how the chemical L-dopa works in the brain
4. Learn how medications are used to minimize the symptoms caused by a depletion of l-dopa 
5. Learn the value of exercise and rest
6. Talk to your neurologist - pick his brain

In other words, Dave, once you have gotten yourself past the initial shock, do what you always do -- read, study, talk to everyone and anyone, but don't assume that everything you read or hear applies to you. [Missy was wise to advise you to take things slowly.] Let your doctor help to sort out myth from truth -- and to understand what you need to consider and what to dismiss.

You are smart to look for someone who is steps ahead of you on this path. Many of us understand chronic illness and disability, but, I hope, someone can help you more specifically.

Understand that we are here for you -- to help as we can and to tell you to focus on all of your positives while you work on the not so good.


----------



## krandall

Beau's mom said:


> Secondly, don't try to "swallow" the whole disease. You have a neurologist. If you have a good relationship with him (or think you can) listen to him/her. [If not, find another]


I think this is particularly good advice. I was REALLY lucky to have a good rheumatologist from the start. But I hear from so many other people with RA who are in much worse shape than I am, partly because they didn't have docs they felt they could develop a true partnership with, and therefore didn't get as good treatment, as fast as I did. With all progressive diseases, it's important to learn how to slow that progression as much as possible. For each person, that is a little (or a lot) different, and it takes a lot of good communication between you and your doc to get it right.


----------



## sandypaws

So sorry to hear the news, Dave. My father was diagnosed with Parkinson's when in his 80s and did quite well with it, as it was controlled with medication. He lived alone after my mother passed, when he was 87, and was able to take care of himself until he was 91 and broke his hip. (This was not related to his Parkinson's. He actually was in the hospital due to a UTI and fell out of bed). He lived until he was 93. I hope I have his genes for long life. 

I know it's a scary diagnosis but be strong. I wish you all the best. We're all pulling for you.


----------



## Tuss

So sorry DAve, Beau's mom give's good advice. First, get to a good neurologist that has an interest/specialty in parkinsons. THere are lots in ONtario and I'm sure you are already seeing one/been referred. Don't be afraid to seek a second opinion if you don't have a good relationship with your doctor. It is good to seek others that are going thru the same thing, however, realize that many diseases present differently in different people, so that someone else's experience is not always the same as yours. Educate yourself, but be careful about the sources you use and make sure if you're online that the source is from a university or hospital and that the information is valid.

Sending you hugs. You have a chronic illness, but that doesn't define who you are. And, your puppy doesn't care if you have a tremor, she will still lick your nose and curl up on your lap just the same. take care.


----------



## Atticus

Oh Dave, I'm sorry,it's a lot to take in, good advise above from others, take your time with information. Getting such a diagnosis is just such a shock in the beginning it takes a while to absorb it. My partner was very ill with a serious neurological illness, very like Parkinson's, and my best friend has been diagnosed with Parkinson's. So I do have some close experience though I have not been sick myself. Take your time, reaching out to others for both you and your wife will be helpful. I'm sure there are P support groups in your area too. Because of MJFox there is new research being done all the time! Thinking of you and Gwen.


----------



## TilliesMom

Oh my gosh Dave, I am so saddened to read this news! 

I will be praying for you, I too know how hard to it is to be given a diagnosis of a chronis lifelong condition. The "good news" is now that you know hopefully you can work with your dr's to control syptoms and slow progression. 
We are all here for you cheering you on! (((HUGS)))


----------



## shimpli

One day at a time... We are here to cheer you up whenever you need us. Hugs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Miss Paige

Saddened to read this-the Dr I used to work for has Parkinson's. He is about my age-67-he did retire but is still doing good. Just take one day at a time-cross one bridge as it comes-you have a dr I am sure you trust-most important-and you study everything so that is a good start. Though I don't know a lot about Parkinson's so am no help there just know we are here for you to lend a shoulder when you need us.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Sending hugs your way Dave.


----------



## Anne Streeter

Dave - My husband was diagnosed in June 2011 with PD. It IS scary at first but you will get past that. It is a matter of getting used to the "new normal" ! I want to encourage you about the future. They have really good meds available and Jack is doing very well. He takes carbidopa/levodopa and the last time we saw the doctor he said that he could not even tell he had it! (There are a lot of people praying for him I must add ! )


----------



## lfung5

Just thinking of you today......sending comforting thoughts and hugs your way.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Did you get my pm Dave?


----------



## davetgabby

To Lynne, Lorraine, Mary , Tuss (wish I knew your first name lol ), Jody,Tammy, Tere,Pat , Beth and Anne, thanks so much. Sorry I can't answer you folks individually, you've got me crying. Thank God for you people, you don't know how much you mean to me. Your replies are wonderful and will definitely be helpful. I will take one day at a time, and I hope God will help my family through this. God bless all of you. Where the hell did the group hug icon go? :grouphug: lol


----------



## davetgabby

HavaneseSoon said:


> Did you get my pm Dave?


yep


----------



## Suzi

davetgabby said:


> This was not a good week. On Wednesday I was to see a neurologist about some issues I was having ,especially with my left arm. Turns out he's pretty sure I have the early signs of Parkinson's. My wife has given me a couple of articles to read . I haven't quite found the courage to read them yet lol. But I was wondering if I could find a buddy on the forum that has this disease so I could share and learn. Please email me privately if you're up to it. Thanks Dave .


 Ah Dave that's not a fun thing to hear. I'm hoping you found a buddy on the forum to talk with to share and learn. I have a friend who's doctor miss diagnosed her with a bad cancer. She was given a year to live with no treatment. Well it turned out she didn't progress like he thought and she never did have what he said. I guess I'm just praying he may be wrong. What kind of test is it? If you don't mind sharing?:hug:


----------



## atsilvers27

So sorry to hear this Dave. I don't person ally know anyone with the disease, but my MIL has RA. Hers is quite advanced now, but it seems to me that holding onto anger and bitterness really do age the body, just an observation. Thinking positively helps us to manage the cards we've been dealt. I'm certain you already eat healthy, but if not I'm sure that helps. This has to do with MS and lupus, but those are both autoimmune diseases and so is Parkinson's, but it was a big thing that just came out that artificial sweeteners such as those found in diet sodas cause symptoms very similar to MS. In fact, scientists now think that many people who drink diet sodas and are diagnosed as MS or lupus actually have formaldehyde poisoning (or whatever the sweetener is called I know after it heats up to 86 degrees it turns into formaldehyde). After they stop.drinking it often the symptoms vanish. So healthy, wholesome diet, rest, exercise and avoid high stress. You can also get a second opinion as well. I don't believe our lives are written out in stone already. We have the ability to make the best of what we've got.


----------



## davetgabby

Suzi said:


> Ah Dave that's not a fun thing to hear. I'm hoping you found a buddy on the forum to talk with to share and learn. I have a friend who's doctor miss diagnosed her with a bad cancer. She was given a year to live with no treatment. Well it turned out she didn't progress like he thought and she never did have what he said. I guess I'm just praying he may be wrong. What kind of test is it? If you don't mind sharing?:hug:


Thanks Suzi, actually there is no definitive test. It's more or less a determination from the symptoms. Mind you they do rule out things with a bunch of electrical shocks and dexterity tests. Funny thing is I can do push ups ,lift a heavy box , but have a hard time tightening the lid on a jar with my left arm. He noticed a bit of a slow left leg when I walk and sometimes my speech is softer. I guess it's the combination of tests ,but there is no blood test or MRI test that shows something definitive. I have a lot to learn , as this is pretty sketchy right now.


----------



## davetgabby

atsilvers27 said:


> So sorry to hear this Dave. I don't person ally know anyone with the disease, but my MIL has RA. Hers is quite advanced now, but it seems to me that holding onto anger and bitterness really do age the body, just an observation. Thinking positively helps us to manage the cards we've been dealt. I'm certain you already eat healthy, but if not I'm sure that helps. This has to do with MS and lupus, but those are both autoimmune diseases and so is Parkinson's, but it was a big thing that just came out that artificial sweeteners such as those found in diet sodas cause symptoms very similar to MS. In fact, scientists now think that many people who drink diet sodas and are diagnosed as MS or lupus actually have formaldehyde poisoning (or whatever the sweetener is called I know after it heats up to 86 degrees it turns into formaldehyde). After they stop.drinking it often the symptoms vanish. So healthy, wholesome diet, rest, exercise and avoid high stress. You can also get a second opinion as well. I don't believe our lives are written out in stone already. We have the ability to make the best of what we've got.


 Thanks, yeah who knows what these chemicals can do, but you're so right, there's a lot we can do to help cope. And I need to do more and worry less, for sure. If only my wife was healthy, I wouldn't worry about this so much. I will be also seeing a specialist in Parkinsons but the guy I saw already is a leading neurologist in Ontario. Thanks for your support.


----------



## Suzi

davetgabby said:


> Thanks Suzi, actually there is no definitive test. It's more or less a determination from the symptoms. Mind you they do rule out things with a bunch of electrical shocks and dexterity tests. Funny thing is I can do push ups ,lift a heavy box , but have a hard time tightening the lid on a jar with my left arm. He noticed a bit of a slow left leg when I walk and sometimes my speech is softer. I guess it's the combination of tests ,but there is no blood test or MRI test that shows something definitive. I have a lot to learn , as this is pretty sketchy right now.


 Okay well it sounds like you are in good hands. We all care about you and life sometimes does throw us some bad curve balls. From reading others posts it sounds like medication has come a long way with this disease. :hug:


----------



## Luciledodd

Dave I had to think a while before commenting. I have had such a hard time since the heart surgery and now I have a gall bladder issue and My last sister died last month, so I am blue and not someone that can cheer you up. However, we had a yound employee that had PD and he finally had to quit. But Larry had an soldier in the State Guard with him that is Larry's age and he is still coming to drill and doing fine with medication. I know that we don't agree on "pecking order" and dominance, etc; but we both have a sense of humor that I love and I don't pay much attention to that I don't agree with. No matter what you think about me getting another dog, I am going to Louisville this coming weekend to get a purebred English Shepherd. I found that the setter was not a very smart breed and besides I didn't know what traumas it had been through. I just want you to know that I think of you as a valued friend and pray that you will get the meds you need.


----------



## Lily528

Dave, I am really sorry to hear about your diagnosis. Having a chronic disease myself, I can only say that it is so important to find a great doctor, one who is up on all the latest research, and will also take the time to answer all your questions. I sometimes go into my appts. with a written list of questions and take notes. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## sashamom

davetgabby said:


> This was not a good week. On Wednesday I was to see a neurologist about some issues I was having ,especially with my left arm. Turns out he's pretty sure I have the early signs of Parkinson's. My wife has given me a couple of articles to read . I haven't quite found the courage to read them yet lol. But I was wondering if I could find a buddy on the forum that has this disease so I could share and learn. Please email me privately if you're up to it. Thanks Dave .


Dave I do not post much but just had to respond to your post. I have two friends with Parkinsons and a former father in law (he passed at 98). I can tell you that from what I have seen it may slow you down some but not as much as you may think. Good thoughts and prayers coming your way. I do know that one of the doctors recommended my friend get a ninetindo or Xbox and do the fun games that keep you moving. Exercise really helps as will doggie kisses. Spousal kisses help alot also! Hugs to you. Linda


----------



## Pipersmom

I'm sorry you got this news Dave. You are a positive person and I know that will help you with the challenges that lie ahead.

Wishing the best for you.
Julie


----------



## luv3havs

Dave,
So sorry to hear about the diagnosis of PD. I hope that the support you find here and in other places helps you to cope. And the good news is that so much research is being done for diseases such as PD. 
I know that Molly is a wonderful comfort for you! :grouphug:


----------



## heatherk

((hugs))


----------



## gertchie

Everyone else has given you such great advice so I will just send you hugs, prayers, and positive thoughts


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Haven't had time to be on the forum too much lately and missed this! I am sorry to hear your news, Dave. I have nothing to offer but my best wishes and support. I think you have gotten some good advice from more knowledgeable forum folks.


----------



## nlb

I am so very sorry that you have to go through this. My father also had PD. I hope that you have lots of family support to help you. You've already had lots of great advice, but if you have any questions...let me know. The medications go a long way to manage the disease, but finding the right amounts is important. Wishing you all the best.


----------



## lkwilson

Being a few time zones away these days I read the prior days posts in the morning. Put on the kettle (funny, only doing instant here, would have abhorred that in the states), settle down with the laptop and see what my Hav friends are up to. Dave, that was 12 hours ago and I still can’t find the right words to respond but I’ll try. You’ve gotten fabulous advise from everyone here and I have so much faith in your spirit to get you through this. I love the encouraging words regarding the advancement in treatment and meds. And although I would have thought of myself as a wacky Cali girl I’ve been going through some **** of my own and think that a combination of western and eastern medicine can’t be a bad thing. Please pursue all avenues and let Molly and Gwen be your beacon. 

From the day I joined this forum I realized right away that you were very loved by all and always gave a very level handed response to no matter how frightening a young dog owners declarations or questions may have been. (or possibly old too, 

It’s that patience that you have with all of us, and guiding nature that will get you through this with flying colors..... 

~Laura


----------



## Eddie

*Dave, im so sorry to hear this, please know you have my prayers. *


----------



## FancyNancy

Hi Dave!
I just saw this thread and want you to know I'm sending you all the best thoughts in my heart. We all weaken as we age and your positive attitude and your recognition of all the love and goodness around you will keep you a happy man no matter what your body is doing at the moment. Personally, I often feel that my body is just a weighty appendage that my brain has to drag along with it to keep it alive and thinking. So here's to the brain! And yours is an excellent one my friend!!! xoxox


----------



## davetgabby

thanks so much to the last number of you to post. I wasn't on yesterday as I had to take my BIL to emergency . Wow what a place that is here. It takes on average eight hours just to be seen by a doctor. People sitting on the floor of the waiting room. Long story short , he's OK but has to have surgery. Today I felt fine til half way through the day , then my energy level collapsed. I guess according to Gwen , fatigue is part of it. But thanks so much for the great advice and well wishes. It really means a lot believe me. And Lucile , you know I love ya. Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Dave, lots of free information can be obtained from The Parkinson Foundation. Gather all the information you can, it is out there. Do those exercises they recommend, they are well worth it. And, take your medication. Sounds like you caught Parkinson early, so you can control lots of stuff head on. Mom is doing well, like a new person since taking her medications.


----------



## davetgabby

HavaneseSoon said:


> Dave, lots of free information can be obtained from The Parkinson Foundation. Gather all the information you can, it is out there. Do those exercises they recommend, they are well worth it. And, take your medication. Sounds like you caught Parkinson early, so you can control lots of stuff head on. Mom is doing well, like a new person since taking her medications.


Thanks for that Linda, I will definitely look at it.


----------



## Miss Paige

Just checking in. Dave- just wanted you to know we are thinking of you.


----------



## Milo's Mom

Dave,

I'm sending you positive vibes and a virtual hug. Please lean on all of us as we lean on you.

Joyce


----------



## davetgabby

thanks \|Pat and Joyce, tired today. When I think about it, some of my symptoms of a couple of months ago, make sense now. I think I'm going to have to put some limits on myself. lol .


----------



## krandall

davetgabby said:


> thanks |Pat and Joyce, tired today. When I think about it, some of my symptoms of a couple of months ago, make sense now. I think I'm going to have to put some limits on myself. lol .


That's the biggest thing I had to learn, Dave. I found that after getting RA, I just don't have close to the stamina I had before I got it. And if I push myself, all my symptoms get worse... Or I can tip myself into an all-out flare. I've HAD to learn to say "no" more, and to get the rest I need. A daily nap is a regular part of my life now!:couch2:


----------



## Grindstone50

Dave, Sorry for your bad news. Hopefully the technology and scientific research will keep you on an "even keel" for along time. Hugs, from Kathy, Misty, Lillt and Willow


----------



## Beau's mom

Just wanted to check in and assure you that you're in our thoughts and prayers. Hope that your mind has stopped racing and that you are beginning to understand what is happening with your body. Please don't hesitate to contact me if I can help you in any way.


----------



## davetgabby

krandall said:


> That's the biggest thing I had to learn, Dave. I found that after getting RA, I just don't have close to the stamina I had before I got it. And if I push myself, all my symptoms get worse... Or I can tip myself into an all-out flare. I've HAD to learn to say "no" more, and to get the rest I need. A daily nap is a regular part of my life now!:couch2:


You're definitely right about this Karen, and I 'm learning that already. Thanks.


----------



## davetgabby

Grindstone50 said:


> Dave, Sorry for your bad news. Hopefully the technology and scientific research will keep you on an "even keel" for along time. Hugs, from Kathy, Misty, Lillt and Willow


Thanks Kathy, yeah thank God for science. .


----------



## davetgabby

Beau's mom said:


> Just wanted to check in and assure you that you're in our thoughts and prayers. Hope that your mind has stopped racing and that you are beginning to understand what is happening with your body. Please don't hesitate to contact me if I can help you in any way.


Thanks Lorraine, I will definitely keep that in mind.


----------



## NvonS

My prayer is for a cure. I wish you many years of good days. Stay strong.


----------



## Pixiesmom

Dave-sending lots of lickies from Mig and Pixie!!


----------



## Missy

Just thinking of you {{{{{Dave.}}}}}


----------



## davetgabby

NvonS said:


> My prayer is for a cure. I wish you many years of good days. Stay strong.


Thanks, yeah that's my hope too. Thanks Beth and Missy, your support means a lot.


----------



## Ewokpup

I am so sorry I didn't see this sooner. I usually just look at the havanese related discussions or I would have sent you prayers and good wishes days ago. You always give such great advice, and I wish I had advice to offer. My grandmother has some hand tremors but they aren't actually Parkinson's...her mother had the same thing but it didn't stop her from painting. I knew a pianist who had a neurological disorder causing constant hand tremors (I don't know if it was Parkinson's or something else), but when he sat down at the piano his hands moved with such fluid grace and skill. 
Bama sends you puppy kisses.


----------



## Miss Paige

Just checking in. Just wanted to let you know we are thinking of you Dave


----------



## morriscsps

Hi, Dave

I don't have much to add. My hubby's granddad had it. To be honest, I don't remember it slowing him down at all. Bondie mainly had the hand tremors which annoyed him completely because he was a list-maker. His writing was legible but he got miffed. I wished that the technology, Dragon Naturally Speaking, had been available. Bondie would have loved it. Lists everywhere. 

Probably the hardest thing will be accepting that you will have to approach tasks in different ways. Fortunately you are so internet-savvy that you can research and ask everyone for new ideas. You will be okay. :grouphug:


----------



## RickR

Dave, you are in our thoughts. Hope all goes well for you.
You always have the best information for all of us and I just wanted to
thank you for caring so much for our puppies.

Paula


----------



## davetgabby

Thanks again , for your latest replies, it means a lot. Haven't been on much lately as I have a sick brother in law to help with. Hugs to all of you.


----------



## Jan D

Hi Dave, 
Hopefully at this point you are more comfortable with your new diagnosis. My sister was diagnosed with Parkinson's about 8 years ago, at 62. It took her a long time just to accept and deal with her diagnosis. I think she might even have been slightly depressed at times. My sister isn't one to take medicines. She reads the side affects and gets them. It seems most of the Parkinson's meds react negatively to her, whether it be her stomach or her legs. She gets tired easily and doesn't always sleep well. 
We have different personalities...Sometimes I feel she could be handling things differently, to work through things more, but who am I to suggest, not knowing exactly what she is feeling or going through that day. Every day is different, some better than others. I wish, though, she would excersize more to build up her stamina and get stronger.
She is more accepting now and deals day by day better than she used to.
Stay strong, stay positive, keep smiling and make sure you excersize regularly! We'll be thinking of you.
Jan


----------



## davetgabby

thanks Jan, so true, what you're saying, so far I haven't read up on it, as with everything going on right now with my BIL. You're right, the key is to take it one day at a time. Right now the fatique is bothering me. Still waiting to see Parkinsons specialist. Thanks .


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang

Dave - I'm just seeing this and I wanted to say that if the diagnosis is confirmed, then I hope your case is a very slow and easy one. My thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## davetgabby

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> Dave - I'm just seeing this and I wanted to say that if the diagnosis is confirmed, then I hope your case is a very slow and easy one. My thoughts and prayers are with you!


thanks Wanda.


----------



## Missy

Thinking of you Dave.


----------

